

Bitstamp Fails – Why Bitcoin Founders Need to Be More Like Branson - larrysalibra
https://www.larrysalibra.com/2015/01/05/bitstamp-fails-why-bitcoin-ceos-need-to-be-like-branson/

======
larrysalibra
Update: Bitstamp CEO finally commented:
[https://twitter.com/nejc_kodric/status/552033583486230529](https://twitter.com/nejc_kodric/status/552033583486230529)

